# The poop in the nest box



## Donica (Apr 3, 2014)

Is it normal for the parents to leave the babies' poop in the nest box? My babies are starting to be circled by poop. I wasn't sure what cockatiel parents do to keep the nest box clean. Any answers are greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Kermieluvr (Aug 25, 2012)

I would like to know this also.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They don't clean the box. The poop helps the babies build up natural immunities and is good for them. If it gets too much, as they get older, you can cover it with fresh shavings. I never cleaned my boxes as tiels in the wild don't clean their nests.


----------



## Donica (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you very much. I was wondering if it might play a role in immunity. That is good to know about putting more shavings in if I need to, also.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

...


----------

